# I have 9.2 installed but need to change back to 9.1 using SSH...



## JVXS (Aug 30, 2013)

We have installed the new release 9.2-RC3 but need 9.1. Can I change this install by SSH to 9.1 (the server is in India, I am in the States)? I am having issues finding info on this, any help is appreciated.


----------



## J65nko (Aug 30, 2013)

Backup the data, your configuration and reinstall


----------



## xtaz (Aug 30, 2013)

You can do it but it's unsupported. But I've gone back minor revision releases on several occasions. The only way to do it is with a source buildworld/kernel and installworld/kernel over the top. But whilst it would probably work fine, there is a chance it will break. So have backups, be prepared to have to reinstall it.

Do you *really* need 9.1? What you have installed is going to be virtually identical anyway, just with a few bug fixes here and there.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, that's the way I'd try it too. I don't think it's possible to downgrade using freebsd-update(8).


----------



## JVXS (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone! We ended up just reinstalling 9.1.


----------

